# Word a PDF Automator



## ruben (6 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

Une question assez spécifique:

je travail mon CV sur word, mais l'exporte (pour l'envoyer) en PDF. Seulement, ça m'embête de toujours devoir manuellement reexporter le .doc en .pdf!

Est-ce possible de créer (je pense à Automator p e ?) un système facile qui ordonnent à l'ordi de remplacer = updater la version pdf à chaque fois que je modifie la version .doc?

Sous Leopard...

Merci

Ruben


----------



## bompi (6 Mars 2008)

Il faut créer une action sur le dossier dans lequel est stocké le document.
Voir l'aide du Finder.


----------

